# 
.
 .
  .       .   ,       ,        .          13002   N -09-3.       ?            ?           ?    ,               ?

----------


## mvf

> N -09-3


, - -09-3-1.



> 


  .



> 


.



> ?


       .

----------


## LUTA

?

----------


## mvf

> - -09-3-1.


!

----------


## Server56

> ?


      (    )              ,     . ,       .

----------


## LUTA

..    ,       -09-3-1 ?

----------


## Server56

"".
           .

----------


## mvf

> ,


  ?



> ..    ,       -09-3-1 ?


     ? -->



> .

----------


## Server56

> ?


 -            . (  ?)
            (  )     (  ),       .
    - 51-79,   - 51-62.
    - 79-51,   - 60-51.

----------


## mvf

/     ,        .      .

----------


## mizeri

.      01.01.12.         (       ,       ). ..      ,     :Wink: .    ( )        10  -   ,       ,  :Redface: .       ,     .      (),   /,   .   ,     (        )  . ..          ?

----------


## Server56

> /


       ?
  ,      , , ,     .
     (      ),     -   ,    51    ?
   51    , ,     . 



> ( )        10  -   ,       ,


 .        .

----------


## mvf

> ?


    "  ".  :Frown:  - ...    "".

----------


## Server56

> - ...    "".


   ,        -   ,   ? ,    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Server56

.
     ,          .   ,     .      ..   . 
     ,     (         ).

----------


## mvf

> ..


I   ...  :Smilie:  -   .

----------


## Server56

.         .

----------


## mizeri

> .        .


  .     _)))

----------


## LUTA

> :..    ,       -09-3-1 ?     ? -->
> :  mvf  .


  ,       ,     ,  ,     ,    ?


   -09-3-1 "  ",      ,       ,    ,   .
  ,        ,    , , !

----------


## mvf

> "  ",


...       !   !



> ,    , , !


.

----------


## LUTA

..         ""? 

,     ,       .  :Redface:

----------


## 333

> ,       ,     ,  ,     ,    ?
> 
>    -09-3-1 "  ",      ,       ,    ,   .
>   ,        ,    , , !


 :        .
  -09-3-1

----------

...

----------

:       ( )  ?        ?
 -09-3-1   " ".   ?
        ( )  .

----------


## -

1.       -        ?
2.   .      .       ?     .     ?         ?
3.      - .       .   ?    ,  .
4.        . ?

----------


## Mery*

1. 
2.   
3. 
4.         ;     -   ,

----------


## mvf

1. .
2.   ,  -    (  ).
3. .
4. .

----------

!!!       /,    / ? (        )
, :    ,    .    -   ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------

, ! 
         -   (   )

----------


## mvf

> -   (   )


  .    . ?     /. ?      . ?    /. ?   -?

----------


## -

,       . ?

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## -

.     ?

----------


## Server56

> .     ?


 .

----------


## -

,          ?    ""   .     ()?

----------


## Server56

> ()?


  .

----------

( )   .      (     ):
1.     -09-3-1     .              (    ).     , ..     - ,          .
2.               " ",        .
3.            .          .           , ..         .
       .

    - .

----------


## -

. .    .

----------


## -

,         .   ?

----------


## .

,  . .3 .28  212-

----------


## .

. 
   ,   ,    ,  , / .  ,    .      ,        (  +,   ,         )?

      20.09.11 N 1052 ...         -        
14.      -                      ( -   ),     N 2  ,     :
... 3)             ; 
4) ,    ,            ; ...

----------


## .

> ,


 .    .       212-

----------


## .

,   ,   30    ?   , ,  ?

----------


## .

,     212-,

----------


## sheyh

-------..

----------


## Franny

,   -    (  ).
  (4) -     -        (). 
  (6) -   
  (6) -      ?     ...
 ?

----------


## Franny

-    -,    :Smilie:

----------


## zaratushtra

-09-3-1  -09-3-2  ,   ?    ,           ?     .  (  ,  )  ?

    ,        ,   ,      (  ),               ?

 -09-3-1             ""     ""   1,2,3,            ,        ,   , -

----------


## zaratushtra

,     ,      1   .
  ,  ,   (  )     ,

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,     ,      1   .
>   ,  ,   (  )     ,


,    - ,        ,       ,       ,     .





> ,    -,   :
> - "1" -    ;
> - "2" -   ;
> - "3" -      .


       ,

----------


## mvf

> 


   .    "1"  .

----------


## zaratushtra

*mvf*, !

    ,   .   (-   ),       ,  ,

----------


## mvf

> ,


,  .

----------

""         ,   
,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Gallina-78

.   , .   ,      .  ,         ,              .
:     29 -      29 -      :, 9, 15, 24          29   .

  ,      ,        !

----------


## mvf

30.12.2008 N -6-3/986.

----------


## Gallina-78

, .    !

----------


## Gallina-78

..     -   ,          1  2  31.12.2012          . ? !

----------

.     .    16 .      17 . /      .   ,       30     / .             (. /   )?           ,         01  2012,       .                        ?

----------


## .

**,        ?

----------

,  ,

----------


## mvf

?

----------

,        , ..             17 ,        (        30     /).                .       ,         ?          2012 ?

----------


## mvf

?

----------



----------


## mvf

, /      -      .

----------

!
  ,     .
  ()      .. 
    1 ,    .
/.    .
   /        ? 
     ?
.

----------


## ˸

> /        ?

----------

!
          , 
     ,  ?

----------


## ˸

...  ,

----------

!

----------


## Vadelma

.     , ,          ( . -  ).   ,     .  ,    -  ,   .
    ,    ?   ""  '   ,    (,       ?).
    ,   , ,  ?

----------


## VIKH

!
1-    /,           ?
2-    ,        ?
3-              ,        ? 


 !

----------


## mvf

1. 
2.

----------


## VIKH

!

----------


## zaratushtra

,     ,    100%     ,  :

1)   ,   ,  ,      (3   ,  4   ),      ,    ,     ?
2)  ,    ,    2 ,       ,      -             ,         2    ,         ,    ?

----------


## Server56

> ,


  ,    .
   ,            ,     **    .

----------


## zaratushtra

*Server56*, ,  
 ,  ..     ,   ,              .

----------


## mvf

30.12.2008 N -6-3/986.

----------


## zaratushtra

*mvf*, , ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Server56

.
   , , ,    .

----------


## zaratushtra

> , , ,    .


      ,      ,       ,      ,   , ,     , -  .
       ,   ,            / ,        ,     .
           ?

   ,     ,    ,     .

----------

, :   ,     ,           . ,      ,      ,    ,   . 
     ?
    ,   -,   .  ..

  -  ,       ?  ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## Server56

> .


   ?
    (5  20)   - , ?
     ,   .

----------

,        ,          . ..   . 
  ,        ,        ?  ,  ""         .

----------


## Server56

?   2  ,  3   ?
   .

----------

,      .
,    ,     ,         ?  :Frown:   ?      .   ?  ,       ,      , ?     .    , ..     ,       .  :Unknown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Eva9

!      :
 :
1.  -09-3
2.     ?
3      ( )       ?
4.   ?
 :Redface:    ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## zeity

,     . - .            ?

----------


## mvf

:        -  .      .

----------


## !!

!

 :   ,  ,   ( - - );        . ,   ,   .    -         ? ,  ,           ?         ,      ?

 !

----------


## .

.  10

----------


## Server56

> ?


 ,  .

----------


## !!

!

----------


## VikaLon

!
 ,      (+)   ,    .    /    , /    .       .
1.            ?         ?
2.                  (   )?
3.          2?
4.             ? 
 .

----------

